# french onion dip



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I was eating french onion dip and chips while watching house and when i had no more chips i sat the bowl on the floor next to me until the next commercial ( i didn't want to miss this one!) and i looked down and the cat and the hedgehog were both eating it!! I know it isn't to healthy for either one of them but i know a little wont hurt the cat but could it hurt the hedgehog? i took it away right away and she only ate a little maybe one or two mouthfuls... ?? 
but it was SO cute and funny! she got her whole foot in there! i had a hedgehog footprint in the dip! and when i took it away her foot was dippy! she didn't know what to do!! it was precious! :lol:


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not sure about cats, but onions are a no-no for hedgies so I'm sure French onion dip is too, with both sour cream and dried onions in it. I wouldn't let it happen too often. It doesn't sound like she got much of it so just keep an eye on her. 
It does sound like it was cute, though. 

I would love to do little footprints of my hedgie, like on paper to put in a frame. (He gets treated so much like a kid...he's definitely like my first son, I spoil him terribly and keep a little scrapbook for him--I even have a baggie that I put many of his quilling quills in to stick in there. That probably makes me sound odd, but yeah I love my hedgie.  ) I should do that before he gets too much bigger and then do it again in a year or two to keep a chronicle...
...I'm a hedgie addict, what can I say? :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

actually that isnt strange at all! I have a scrap book that i made for my first little kittens first year of life. it came out so cute! And i am doing one for Sage too. I also kept her loose quills for it! When you are done you should take some pics and post them i would love to see a fellow scrapers work!  Good Luck! And dont worry she wont be having ant onion dip again any time soon :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have also collected the hedgehog quills that he's lost, because I think they look pretty cool. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! :lol:


----------

